# Tatuaggi



## Cm Punk (22 Novembre 2012)

Ho notato che non c'è un topic su questo argomento 
Qualcuno ne ha appassionato? ne avete qualcuno?


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Novembre 2012)

non ce l'ho ma penso di farlo...se non a breve prossimamente!

non mi piacciono quelli tatuati su tutte le braccia ma qualcuno ci sta...


----------



## Prinz (22 Novembre 2012)

vorrei farmene uno del Milan, ma ho la pelle iperdelicata e temo che gli effetti collaterali sarebbero notevoli


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (22 Novembre 2012)

Ne ho 5:

- Un Aikidoka stilizzato.

- La frase tratta dal Bushido " ci sono due modi per tornare da una battaglia: con la testa del proprio nemico o senza la propria.

- La frase di Rimbaud : "Je devrais avoir mon enfer pour la colère, mon enfer pour l'orgueil, - et l'enfer de la caresse; un concert d'enfers.” "

La frase di Roosevelt: "So that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who knew neither victory nor defeat". ho scoperto con tristezza che ora se l'è tatuata pure Miley Cyrus....sigh.... se non altro l'ho fatto 13 anni prima ^^

- Il tatuaggio "familiare" : il kanji che rappresenta la parola amore, affiancato da tre C stilizzate ed intrecciate (mia moglie e le mie due figlie), che sembrano formare un altro kanji.

Tre nel costato e due sul petto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2012)

ormai sono una moda, not tattoing is the new tattoing


----------



## Miro (29 Novembre 2012)

Vorrei farmi una scritta in giapponese sull'interno braccio destro, per il momento lascio perdere perchè in fin dei conti è una spesa superflua, ma anche perchè non voglio vada in contrasto con la mia attività di donatore AVIS.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2012)

Non ne ho e non penso di farli, almeno a breve. Primo perché costano e secondo perché non mi piacciono molto. Se dovessi aver figli potrei anche farne uno con i loro nomi magari in cinese o giapponese che sono due lingue che mi piacciono e almeno avrebbero un significato, ma è una rara possibilità.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2012)

Sposto il topic in arte e cultura


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2012)

A me piacerebbe farmi tatuare un'acquila sulla spalla destra o da quelle parti,pero' non è una necessita' ovviamente e quindi non penso di farlo a breve.Profondo disgusto per chi si fa tatuare praticamente tutto il corpo(tipo Corona e molti giocatori).E' una cosa abominevole!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Novembre 2012)

non ho tatuaggio in futuro chissà, se devo farlo lo faccio che abbia un senso e non come tanti e ma perchè mi piace quel disegno e cose del genere per me non ha proprio senso cosi


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Novembre 2012)

Io ne farei sicuramente uno che centra col milan e la curva con anche qualche scritta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2012)

Non me lo farei ma mi piacciono.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Novembre 2012)

Io sul braccio destro ho tatuata la scritta " Love Hate Love " in corsivo.


----------



## iceman. (30 Novembre 2012)

non ne ho ..ma in futuro mai dire mai


----------



## O Animal (8 Gennaio 2014)

Io avevo comprato la maglietta ma lui....


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2014)

li odio 

addosso a certe tipe però stanno bene.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Chi si farebbe una roba del genere avrebbe tutto il mio rispetto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Gennaio 2014)

ne farò uno appena sarò dimagrito un altro pò e avrò iniziato ad ingrossare un pò il bicipite...probabilmente mi farò lo stemma da shinigami sostituto di Bleach


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi si farebbe una roba del genere avrebbe tutto il mio rispetto


Il wrestler batista ne ha uno simile, sempre sulla schiena.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Gennaio 2014)

La vera trasgressione ormai è non avere un tatuaggio 
Alcuni li trovo belli, ma non me li farei mai.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Gennaio 2014)

Io ne ho uno che per me ha un significato particolare, sull'avambraccio sinistro


----------

